# 7 keto dhea



## klc9100 (Jul 26, 2010)

anyone tried it?


----------



## klc9100 (Jul 29, 2010)

wow, 59 views and 0 replies. . .

so, nobody has used 7 keto???


----------



## Built (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm taking it, right now 100mg twice a day. Just started.


----------



## klc9100 (Jul 29, 2010)

Built said:


> I'm taking it, right now 100mg twice a day. Just started.


 
you're obviously well informed and well respected here. i'm sure you did alot of research on it before starting to take it. what's your take on what you've read? i mean, it sounds good to me . . . but so did glutamine ;-)


----------



## Built (Jul 29, 2010)

There's not much on it, but LE says some good things and it, the one piece of research I have looks somewhat promising and ... the kicker: my health plan pays for it because it's a prescription med.


----------



## klc9100 (Aug 6, 2010)

hey built, how's the 7 keto doing for ya?


----------



## Built (Aug 6, 2010)

Good question. I just got some blood work done - lemme check.


----------



## unclem (Aug 6, 2010)

^^^wat the hell is it? why a rx for it? would it be otc in usa built? but i never heard of it so iam just curious, built no hiding the goods on me, lol.


----------



## dave 236 (Aug 6, 2010)

unclem said:


> ^^^wat the hell is it? why a rx for it? would it be otc in usa built? but i never heard of it so iam just curious, built no hiding the goods on me, lol.


It's not a rx in the states.My local health food store carries it.I don't know anyone who's tried it though.


----------



## dave 236 (Aug 6, 2010)

Anxiously awaiting to see Builts take on it.Should she like it sales here will skyrocket and the fda will ban it for sure.


----------



## unclem (Aug 6, 2010)

ya i hear you on that those bastards.


----------



## Built (Aug 6, 2010)

Well, I haven't grown a third eyeball yet, and my bloodwork shows only normal testosterone levels (because I went off my transdermal test for a few months before testing, but I'm back on it now…). 

My SHBG is a bit up, but it was the last time I went off testosterone as well. Nothing new to report, but feel free to bump this from time to time if I don't mention anything new.


----------



## unclem (Aug 6, 2010)

^^^built wat is it suppose to do for a person the keto7, never heard of most supplements, except the common ones.


----------



## dave 236 (Aug 6, 2010)

Built said:


> Well, I haven't grown a third eyeball yet, and my bloodwork shows only normal testosterone levels (because I went off my transdermal test for a few months before testing, but I'm back on it now…).
> 
> My SHBG is a bit up, but it was the last time I went off testosterone as well. Nothing new to report, but feel free to bump this from time to time if I don't mention anything new.


My wife takes 15mgs a day of reg dhea along with her trans derm test works great for the libido.I was under the impression that the 7keto was supposed to be a fat burner though.Any noticable effects in this area?


----------



## unclem (Aug 6, 2010)

ok similiar to dhea plus a stimulant, i thought it might be worth trying.


----------



## klc9100 (Aug 6, 2010)

unclem said:


> ok similiar to dhea plus a stimulant, i thought it might be worth trying.


 
supposedly it doesn't convert to testosterone or estrogen like regular dhea, so you can get the benifits, but not the sides.

7-Keto-DHEA - Supplement Review


----------



## nni (Aug 6, 2010)

i could have sworn there were oral bio availability issues with it. i used it years ago and didnt notice much.


----------



## dave 236 (Aug 6, 2010)

nni said:


> i could have sworn there were oral bio availability issues with it. i used it years ago and didnt notice much.


That make sense.As long as it's been around I'd know someone using it if it worked very well.


----------



## klc9100 (Aug 6, 2010)

nni said:


> i could have sworn there were oral bio availability issues with it. i used it years ago and didnt notice much.


 
i read that somewhere too. that's why i started this thread. i wanted to hear from some of you guys/gals that had tried it.


----------



## Built (Aug 6, 2010)

I wonder if I should make it into a transdermal? I've got pharma grade, and I'm taking 200mg per day.


----------



## klc9100 (Aug 7, 2010)

Built said:


> *I wonder if I should make it into a transdermal?* I've got pharma grade, and I'm taking 200mg per day.


 
how would you go about doing that?


----------



## Built (Aug 7, 2010)

Good question. Anyone?



.
.
.

Anyone? Bueller...


----------



## stylus187 (Aug 9, 2010)

dave 236 said:


> It's not a rx in the states.My local health food store carries it.I don't know anyone who's tried it though.


 Its a little safer then standard DHEA, less chance of dht build up as well as the flip side of estro. helps raise free bound test as well.


----------



## unclem (Aug 9, 2010)

Built said:


> Good question. Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 dmso thats wat we used to use to make fina pellets transdermal yrs ago before the injectables came out. now i use the injectable. maybe you can make it injectable the same way. try basskilleronline.com for instructions on transdermal .


----------



## unclem (Aug 9, 2010)

BUILT OR roid might no something better pm him to see if he knows of anything. if not dmso.


----------



## stylus187 (Aug 9, 2010)

dave 236 said:


> my wife takes 15mgs a day of reg dhea along with her trans derm test works great for the libido.i was under the impression that the 7keto was supposed to be a fat burner though.any noticable effects in this area?


 you are correct, it also is a fat burner!


----------



## Built (Aug 9, 2010)

I'll clarify my earlier question - I have no problem with getting it into a transdermal - my pharmacist can make that up for me. I don't know the concentration I should use.


----------



## JMRQ (Aug 9, 2010)

I've heard that Methyl 1-D breaks down into a form of DHEA in the body, is that true anyone???

And Built good luck on those transdermals !!!


----------



## Built (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks. I already use transdermal progesterone and testosterone. 
I ♥ my steroids.


----------



## unclem (Aug 9, 2010)

oh because it sounded to me as you needed help making it into transdermal. i didnt see the concentration part. if your pharmacist is making it transdermal he should no wat dose it is. but i could be wrong. just trying to help.


----------



## klc9100 (Aug 18, 2010)

any update? ? ?


----------



## unclem (Aug 18, 2010)

*************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************





unclem said:


> BUILT OR roid might no something better pm him to see if he knows of anything. if not dmso.


 
who is fucking around with my posts. i didnt put BUILT OR, I PUT ROID might no something about it not built as she asked the question why would i do that. i think i know who did that fucking bullshit if it happens again iam reporting them, which wont do no good anyway, cause i know who did it. what a retard. its not the first imature thing this person has changed my post. like putting a $ sign in my lb on one of my post but i know who u r so keep it up.****************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************
someone playing games again, i know who. but read my first post, the original, youll see where i say him, built is a woman, i said him not her. and just when i was editing this thses strange lines or watever blocked me from posting in the right order, i hope u had fun.
PS: FOR THE PERSON I KNOW WHO DID IT YOU HAVE A VERY BAD SICKNESS. you need mental health help, as the gear is worping your mind. but u know it all, everything you know. its similar to small mans disease. i have to be right 100% of the time and nobody else matters but me. self centered also. someone has a guilty consience to keep adding those stars after i try and re edit my post. they know i know who did it. watch out they might even read my pms so anybody sending me pms its somebody than can minipulate the whole board. if they do this watch wat you send to me. there very crazy person.


----------



## unclem (Aug 19, 2010)

^^^^ look everybody i dont fuck with nobody, so do i really need to put up with this from a grown person. look at my post, above, thats because i made somebody feel good by saying and trying to help. so this is wat i get in return. they put stars in my post as i was re-editing it. i know 100% for sure who did it. the same person ?????????? roids in my original post and you call them normal to do something that imature.prince if u see my post its a ? wont name who but i think more should be done about choosing people that have alot of control over your board. and can change anything on your post you write. thats all ill say as i dont want to start anything further. but beware if you get your posts changed and u dont bother a soul. if you write down wat u know is true, and it upsets a person, thats nuts to begin with, youll be dealing with wat iam dealing with now. fucking bullshit.and i dont know nothing about computers so dont think i did any of this to get anything rolling, as i, never fuck with nobody on here. there doing it because they think that there never wrong and got caught in a lie so now this is wat i get. thnx.


----------



## Kirk B (Aug 19, 2010)

unclem said:


> *************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************
> 
> who is fucking around with my posts. i didnt put BUILT OR, I PUT ROID might no something about it not built as she asked the question why would i do that. i think i know who did that fucking bullshit if it happens again iam reporting them, which wont do no good anyway, cause i know who did it. what a retard. its not the first imature thing this person has changed my post. like putting a $ sign in my lb on one of my post but i know who u r so keep it up.****************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************
> someone playing games again, i know who. but read my first post, the original, youll see where i say him, built is a woman, i said him not her. and just when i was editing this thses strange lines or watever blocked me from posting in the right order, i hope u had fun.
> PS: FOR THE PERSON I KNOW WHO DID IT YOU HAVE A VERY BAD SICKNESS. you need mental health help, as the gear is worping your mind. but u know it all, everything you know. its similar to small mans disease. i have to be right 100% of the time and nobody else matters but me. self centered also. someone has a guilty consience to keep adding those stars after i try and re edit my post. they know i know who did it. watch out they might even read my pms so anybody sending me pms its somebody than can minipulate the whole board. if they do this watch wat you send to me. there very crazy person.




 wow thats crazy


----------



## unclem (Aug 19, 2010)

yeah i know but ill leave it alone as i dont like squeeling on people. so the hatchit is buried i hope fun is over now i hope all involved can move on without further disturbance because i dont treat people bad on here so i hope i get it in return.


----------

